# Making Knightly Order of the Sacred Scyth



## Haemonculus-Lord (Dec 1, 2011)

I want to put together at least unit of Scared Scythes for my Empire army, but so far I'm coming up empty trying to find some scythes that could be used. I'd like to hear from anyone that has made this conversion before, or anyone that has a good idea of where to get some scythes that wont break the bank to supply a large number of them. If this is in the wrong area, or has been covered somewhere, sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how to use the search function to get what I'm looking for as well as still trying to figure out where certian threads belong. Anyways thanks for any help the community can provide for this project.


----------



## Thornin (Dec 9, 2011)

You may wish to make scythe out of relatively thick plasticard. You would then be able to swap change the shape of the blade to either the traditional curved blade type that would cut down wheat and barley or the thicker heavier square bladed type that was used to cut reeds for linnen. That said you could alternatively cut a sword and bend it slightly using boiling hot water and some rubber gloves. I'm sure if you have had some multipart empire solders and put them together as halbedeirs then you have some swords left over ? You could use these swords as a basis for your scythes


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could be expensive, but there's a Scythe in the Wizards pack, and there's also a Scythe head in the General+BSB Plastic Kit. On the other hand, buying 5 of each will net you a ton of extra bits.


----------



## Brother Malleus (Dec 6, 2011)

IIRC the zombie spruce have some scythes, maybe PM Bits and Kits to see what he has in his store?

Good to see some other Knightly Orders even though you are a blackpowder using coward


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a indeed a tough job, having tried it myself and failed. Your best bet is to look at what you wish to do and then make adjustments..

1). The wizard staff top is too ungainly for the lance or the 2handed mix. I have tried it...

2). Your best bet is the scythe top from the flagie box set as the zombie one looks like a commoner style... and it shows against the knights.

3). Plasticard will do the trick though if you have the talent and some time.


Your other option is to arm them with zombie scythe arms that you cut below and above the scythe and then add to a standard human knight arm.

Hope this helps a little and good luck with your project.


----------



## Haemonculus-Lord (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I think the wizards scyth is a little to frilly for the knights to use, and after finally being able to spot the scyth in the zombies, I think I'll go with that since it looks more like what I was wanting. Any idea how many scyths come in the pack? As for the black powder using coward, how often is it that they blow up and can take some of your army with them:wink: I think it actually requires some bravery, as well as a fair amount of luck to run black powder (or at least a fair amount of engineers to re-roll those blasted missfires that pop up):biggrin:


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Haemonculus-Lord said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I think the wizards scyth is a little to frilly for the knights to use, and after finally being able to spot the scyth in the zombies, I think I'll go with that since it looks more like what I was wanting. Any idea how many scyths come in the pack?


You get 4 per box of 20 deadheads.

If you know some VC players, try buming some off of them perhaps, otherwise, bitz order them from one of the various on-line bitz stores. (or else you can look at it from the point that you'll have 'oodles of bitz to make castulties/objective markers if you buy the zombies?!!)


----------

